# Western vs SnowDogg vs Boss?



## Haggardflorist (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, new to the forum and the first year I'll be getting my own plow. I do commercial plowing for the company I work for. Which brand is best and what are the price differences between the 3?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What brand of plows does that company use? If your going to be plowing for them it might be a good idea to use the same brand? They should have most repair parts and knowledge of how to fix them. Most plows are pretty comparable in price. A lot would depend on the size of your truck and what you'll be plowing.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

A search on this forum will literally give you thousands of hours on the pros and cons of all three brands you mentioned. Do a search, read the threads and go from there. This is a beat to death question that had been answered countless times.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What dealer support is available in your area?

A plow does you no good if it is broke you have to wait for parts to be shipped.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What plow configuration are you looking for? 

Straight?

V?

Expandable?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ford Chevy gmc dodge,,,,,which is better?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Ford Chevy gmc dodge,,,,,which is better?


Toyo!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You do commercial plowing but don't know what plow works best or what the differences are?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Ford Chevy gmc dodge,,,,,which is better?


Blonde, Brunette, or RedHead ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, what are you plowing, and what are the closest dealers? What brand plows have you operated in the past?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Which shall it be...chitty welds and paint...chitty plows in general...or chitty waste of R&D dollars on useless projects?

At least option 3, the plow isn't the issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Blonde, Brunette, or RedHead ?


Yes???

I better stop now.......


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Blonde, Brunette, or RedHead ?


All 3.... oh wait I'm married... oh hell all 3 I'll include...nevermind.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

100's of people on here would jump off a cliff in support of all 3 brands. Western hand held controllers were made for my hand, so I run western. Everybody, every situation is different.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes???
> 
> I better stop now.......


We all no where this is going


----------



## delcosnow1 (Feb 11, 2016)

I run all 3 brands. They are all good until one breaks. Availablity for parts an service in your area is key, keep stock in parts yourself for whatever u deside


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Western1 said:


> What brand of plows does that company use? If your going to be plowing for them it might be a good idea to use the same brand? They should have most repair parts and knowledge of how to fix them. Most plows are pretty comparable in price. A lot would depend on the size of your truck and what you'll be plowing.


All good advice above, this I think this statement is probably the best for YOUR situation. What brand(s) does the company you're going to sub for use? Do they have mechanics on staff around the clock when it's snowing? Do they stock parts for their own plows? If so, I'd do as the gentleman I quoted posted.


----------

